# Pay Scale for coding per op report



## crodriguez773 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have been approached about contract coding per op report, but I have no idea what the average pay for this is. Can someone give me a pay range? 

Thanks, 

Carrie, CPC


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 22, 2009)

$12.00 per chart.


----------

